# What are the small bolts on my loader frame for



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

Any body know what the small orange bolts on the upright for the loader frame do?? The two facing the operator and the three on the inside. I was thinking about using them to attach a bottle holder, but don’t want anything to fall off inside when I unscrew them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can bet they are holding something in place. How about mounting your bottle holder on the fender??


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

That was option 2.  I already mowed one water bottle using the lame excuse for a cupholder Kubota put on there.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are those bolts holding the hose guard sticking out the side? Can you see down through the top, or raise the boom to see inside the frame?


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

The hose guard bolts are on the other side. You can’t see in there, unless you remove the loader mount I’m guessing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -dirt- (Jun 17, 2021)

Check the exploded parts diagram on Messicks. It should show you what they are used for.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------

